# YN-560 II vs. III and a question about a high speed wireless trigger



## Count (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi gang,
ive been thinking about trying out a Yn-560 based on recommendations but am not sure what the differences are.  I plan to shoot in all manual with a wireless RX trigger.  Also, I'd love to hear from people who actually use this brand of trigger on a regular basis.  I currently use an sb700 and it's been great.  I would, however, love to add 2 more units without spending over $600.  Any model recommendations are appreciated.

I'm also using a trigger that gives me the black band when shooting over 1/200.  Is there an affordable wireless trigger that will allow me to shoot at higher speeds?  I'd love recommendations from people who use the triggers too (if possible).

I should add that I'm using a Nikon D5200.


----------



## lennon33x (Nov 28, 2013)

With newer cameras (I shoot Canon), I like the Pixel triggers (Opas/King). Can sync with ETTL at 1/8000


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 28, 2013)

Yongnuo 622 triggers support TTL and HSS.  $80 a pair. Each one can act as a transmitter or receiver. 
I have a bunch of them for nikon and love them with the 568EX's


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 29, 2013)

But you still won't be able to HHS with those triggers and a yn560II since that flash doesn't support HSS? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 29, 2013)

JTPhotography said:


> But you still won't be able to HHS with those triggers and a yn560II since that flash doesn't support HSS? Or am I mistaken?



I believe this is correct.  I have the 560II, I don't believe it can do HSS, or TTL for that matter (just M and S1 and S2). The III offers the wireless triggering over the ii; that's about it.

You need to go to one of the EX models, iirc, to get HHS and TTL.


----------



## PeK77 (Dec 1, 2013)

If I get the 560s and am using a wireless trigger system, will they work on the wireless.  The system mounts under the flash in te sound and uses rf.


----------



## PeK77 (Dec 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Yongnuo 622 triggers support TTL and HSS.  $80 a pair. Each one can act as a transmitter or receiver.
> I have a bunch of them for nikon and love them with the 568EX's



Do you currently use these?  Can you post a link to the shop you order from on amazon?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 1, 2013)

PeK77 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Yongnuo 622 triggers support TTL and HSS.  $80 a pair. Each one can act as a transmitter or receiver.
> ...



I got them on ebay. i dont order from overseas though. only US suppliers.
I currently use both.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 1, 2013)

PeK77 said:


> Do you currently use these?  Can you post a link to the shop you order from on amazon?



I use them and got them from one of the vendors sponsored here on the site, Fotodiox, I've ordered from them twice and all went well.  I ordered through their storefront on Amazon.


----------



## PeK77 (Dec 1, 2013)

Braineack said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > But you still won't be able to HHS with those triggers and a yn560II since that flash doesn't support HSS? Or am I mistaken?
> ...



Braineack - do you know if the non-wireless receiver 560 triggers will work with a standard wireless unit?


----------

